

As usual, it’s OK if you’re Apple - jhack
http://www.edbott.com/weblog/2012/10/as-usual-its-ok-if-youre-apple/

======
ChuckMcM
Its interesting to see all of the blog postings which exist solely to point
out bias in some other blog posting. Since blog postings are like the worlds
biggest 'opinion' section one might think that pointing out bias is
unnecessary.

So what do folks who point this stuff out hope they will achieve? Does anyone
reading MG Siegler think he is anything but a total Apple Fan? Or Gruber? And
do their readers not know this?

I get the angst about "Gee this person with a really big soap box is saying
things that distort the 'truth.'" Where truth is defined as an opinion. But I
always wonder about the point. I tell my Dad that Fox News distorts the way
they report on issues to favor the conservative viewpoint, but it doesn't
change either how he feels about their journalism, or his desire to share
'juicy tidbits' with me.

~~~
fudged71
Everyone needs a dose of reality sometimes. And arguments such as these can
bring about new ideas and changed perspectives.

These so called "Apple Fans" often seem to have the perspective that Apple's
ways are inherently better. It's good to see people showing why it's not
better, it's just different.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Certainly there is value in having alternative view points and other sources
available, and folks who are critical consumers of information will seek them
out. And I found the detail and data sources in the rant very persuasive that
Microsoft's actions were no more nor less 'good' than Apple's efforts at
dumping late breaking fixes into the market.

I read a great exposition on Gamasutra once which very crisply derided game
companies for 'squeezing' a couple more months of development time by putting
out what was beta quality at best CD's with games on them during the 'shopping
rush' and having a patch available basically Christmas day when most of those
sales would be unwrapped and installed. High speed internet is a curse for
folks who want to play 'old' games from that period, since the 'real' game,
the one that was the best build, can no longer be downloaded as a patch from
the manufacturer. But it didn't need to call out specific manufacturers, just
example games.

So I find calling out MG Seigler to be unnecessary, as the exemplar author of
a poorly articulated piece sure, but as part of the argument on whether or not
big after ship patches are 'good' or 'bad', well it doesn't add value for me.
I know, I'm too sensitized to this stuff and should just ignore and move on.

------
beloch
It's amusing to watch those two go at it, but the truth probably lies
somewhere in between their two extreme positions.

Is it a bad sign for Microsoft to be patching Win8 in response to OEM and
enterprise feedback now? No, probably not. Bott is right that this should be
expected because of how MS's ecosystem is structured. However, there could be
a whole new set of bugs and deficiencies uncovered by end-users in the weeks
and months following Win8's release that could require more patches.

I'm going to go out a limb and say that Win8 will require some pretty serious
patches by January. I'm not saying this because I think MS is incompetent. I
don't. I say this because W8 is _ambitious_. There's so much new stuff that
some of it is bound to need fixing. Mountain Lion, on the other hand, was a
relatively unambitious upgrade and it still needed extensive fixes. What does
that say about Apple? Again, I don't think it says Apple is incompetent. It
says this stuff is _hard_.

New OS versions, even relatively unambitious ones, can cause growing pains.
Win8 is not unambitious. There will be problems, and _smart_ people will
mellow out and give MS a chance to fix them.

------
kylemaxwell
Usual sort of 'inside baseball' with bloggers getting upset about other
bloggers' opinions. This applies to political pundits, sports pundits, gaming
pundits, and, obviously, tech pundits.

These aren't the interesting thoughts you're looking for.

------
37prime
It sounds like Rush Limbaugh complaining about some Democrats. I meant it goes
both ways.

Edd Bott to Microsoft is like MG Siegler to Apple.

So, why give these Elitists any attentions at all?

